# Boral USG



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

So Boral which is an Aussie manufacturer has gone into partnership with USG. So I thought that I would get the heads up on some of the USG products from you blokes State side what is your opinion? 
Click on the link and let your Aussie mates your opinion. 
Cheers Gaz.

http://www.usgboral.com/content/usg...utions/products/finishes/joint-compounds.html


----------



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

The new "sheetrock" brand board they make is really good apparently. Cuts nice and super light, supposedly really, really light.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

gazman said:


> So Boral which is an Aussie manufacturer has gone into partnership with USG. So I thought that I would get the heads up on some of the USG products from you blokes State side what is your opinion?
> Click on the link and let your Aussie mates your opinion.
> Cheers Gaz.
> 
> http://www.usgboral.com/content/usg...utions/products/finishes/joint-compounds.html


Sorry Gaz, I fear I'm not smart enough to figure out how to enter my reviews on your link. 

My ratings are as follows:

Durabond - 5 stars (I always add Mud Maxx)
not very sandable/trowel it out

Easy Sand - 4 stars (especially nice if you wet trowel)
sands hard/nice to trowel

Green lid - 4 stars (I always add Mud Maxx & use it for taping) 
sands hard/above average shrinkage

Taping - 5 stars (but I can't get it where I'm from anymore)
difficult to sand/above average shrinkage

Purple lid - 4 stars (I do most of my coating with this)
sands nice/average shrinkage

Blue lid - 2 stars (just too soft)
sands nice/low shrinkage

Ultralight - 3 stars (this stuff is weird - leftovers get runny)
sands nice/low shrinkage


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

sheep said:


> The new "sheetrock" brand board they make is really good apparently. Cuts nice and super light, supposedly really, really light.


 
USG Sheetrock brand drywall is the best board I can get around here. It is the lightest I've found, snaps clean, not too many high shoulders, & my supplier usually delivers it undamaged! It also is the most expensive, but I feel I get what I pay for. :thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Wimpy, awesome feedback :thumbsup:.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yer good work wimpy,



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

